# No access for calman on VT30



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Have any calibrators run into this issue. 

I'm setting up some displays at a store and I've been able to turn ISF modes on with the 65" vt30 but on the two 55" TVs when I try to get the sets to connect I can't get the VT30 to attempt a connection. Firmware is up to date on both???

I'm in custom, highlighting pro settings, and holding red. But no connection???

Any suggestions?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you asked the folks at Spectracal? I believe I recall reading someplace that there were some issues with the VT30 and CalMAN. If I find anything I'll post back here for you. :T


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

They were stumped and again, I can't even get the tv to look for a connection


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey Rabbit... did you have pretty good success using the CalMAN auto calibration on the VT30's?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Auto cal to set WB at 2.2 gamma in 2D mode is fine just needs some tweeting afterwords and if you want gamma other then 2.2 you need to set it after the auto WB then attack WB again manually to get it right. 

CMS is very good but magenta issue is real, visible in faces sometimes. 

3D mode does not like auto cal as the screen flicker from left/right can throw off the puck.


----------



## janos666 (Nov 19, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> [...] if you want gamma other then 2.2 you need to set it after the auto WB then attack WB again manually to get it right.


Ah, thanks!
I always target gamma 2.4 for displays like these PDPs (they are usually placed in dark rooms and used for movie watching), may be this is why I never got usable results with the AutoCal feature when I gave it a shot.

Is there still some actual benefit of using the AutoCal feature over doing it manually from scratch if you need to do manual adjustments afterwards (I assume there is a notable drift when you change the basic gamma control from 2.2 to 2.4 and you say even the base autocal result with 2.2 target isn't really good without manual tweaking, so...)?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I've found that since adjusting WB also adjusts total luminance doing it manually let's me squeeze more brightness out of the display. I just wish the buttons were bigger. 

That said. Auto gives you a better starting point for manual adjustments.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

You can change the targets in the application as well, if you're looking for 2.4 you can go into the settings tab on the right hand side-> options and you'll see a gamma box, simply drop in 2.4 and the whole app will recalculate targets for 2.4.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Joel Barsotti said:


> You can change the targets in the application as well, if you're looking for 2.4 you can go into the settings tab on the right hand side-> options and you'll see a gamma box, simply drop in 2.4 and the whole app will recalculate targets for 2.4.


!!!!! WHAT !!!!!
Man I need to poke around more in the software. 

Is that just for VT workflow of all of them?


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> !!!!! WHAT !!!!!
> Man I need to poke around more in the software.
> 
> Is that just for VT workflow of all of them?


That's for all workflows.

The stuff in the left/right hand panels is always there as part of the application shell. The workflow just lives in the center area.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Man I just got schooled. Thanks do much for that snippet.


----------

